# Mr Selfridge House



## Bungle73 (Mar 7, 2013)

OK, I've been watching this programme, and every time they show the outside of the Selfridge "family home" I'm convinced that I've seen it somewhere before.  I've tried Googling it to no avail. Does anyone know what and where this building is?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm at a slight disadvantage in that I've not seen the prog so I may be talking balls here.  But I'm going to take a punt...

I can find references on line to shooting at Chatham Dockyard - is it this row of houses?







(former officers' houses at Chatham Dockyard)

There is a similar (although smaller) terrace at the former Deptford dockyard, now part of the Pepys Estate


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't know, but a lot of it was filmed on a set built outside London.

Apparently they've commissioned a second series.  I'm happy about that as I've enjoyed it.  In fact, I've enjoyed the shop floor staff story more than the Selfridges themselves


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 7, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I'm at a slight disadvantage in that I've not seen the prog so I may be talking balls here.  But I'm going to take a punt...
> 
> I can find references on line to shooting at Chatham Dockyard - is it this row of houses?
> 
> ...


No, that's not it. It's a building with a frieze running round it


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't know, but a lot of it was filmed on a set built outside London.
> 
> Apparently they've commissioned a second series.  I'm happy about that as I've enjoyed it.  In fact, I've enjoyed the shop floor staff story more than the Selfridges themselves


The exterior looks like a real building to me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't remember what the outside looks like, only the inside, but he lived at 9 Fitzmaurice Place in Berkeley Square so you can google map that


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 7, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can't remember what the outside looks like, only the inside, but he lived at 9 Fitzmaurice Place in Berkeley Square so you can google map that


Thanks, but as I suspected they used a different building to depict his home in the series.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

Found the store



> meet in an old carpet warehouse in Neasden, which has been spectacularly converted to represent the Edwardian emporium with chandeliers, marble floors and glass cabinets filled with kidskin gloves, hand-made boots and Parisian powder puffs. “Trinkets sourced from the four corners of the globe for the pleasure of the consumer!” Piven says, dressed in his character’s full fob-watch and waxed-tache regalia, waving his manicured hands around.


 
Came across an article in the Mail as well showing his grave.  Not fancy at all, but then he was skint by then. 



> With Selfridge heavily in debt, the store’s board forced him out. Adding insult to injury, they then removed the apostrophe from Selfridge’s. He ended up virtually destitute, living in a tiny rented flat, but he would regularly return to Oxford Street to gaze at the store he had created.
> 
> On one occasion, he was arrested by a policeman who thought he was a vagrant. When he died, aged 83, his family couldn’t afford a headstone.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 7, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Thanks, but as I suspected they used a different building to depict his home in the series.


 
9 Fitzmaurice Place is now the Lansdowne Club


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 8, 2013)

http://divxcentral.com/mr-selfridge-s01e06-episode-six-720p-web-dl-aac2-0-h-264-bs-mkv.html/


----------



## Brian Bentley (Apr 6, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> OK, I've been watching this programme, and every time they show the outside of the Selfridge "family home" I'm convinced that I've seen it somewhere before.  I've tried Googling it to no avail. Does anyone know what and where this building is?


Hello I've got the answer you were looking for! The exterior shots for Mr.Selfridge's house were shot just on Kensigton Gore just to the right of Royal Albert Hall! Hope you get the chance to take a walk by them!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

oh, nice little mystery cleared up


----------



## Brian Bentley (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome.... I was on set that day of filming.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2013)

Brian Bentley said:


> Welcome.... I was on set that day of filming.


 
Was going to ask if you were in the film industry as having had a good google, couldn't find the location, so wondered how you'd know it, other than if you lived local or were part of filming 

I enjoyed the series.  Looking foward to the next one


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks! Some of the scenes did make it look like the Albert Hall was nearby, but I wasn't sure if that was just camera trickery. I did look on Street View but couldn't find it.


----------



## Tim Aitch (May 13, 2013)

Rather than to the right of the Albert Hall, I would say to the West ( Lat/Long 51°30'2.96"N, 0°10'41.46"W). The building has a fascinating history, and until 1991 was occupied by the Royal College of Organists. The architect was H.H. Cole. I found doing a search on his name came up with many interesting sites including this one:
http://www.british-history.ac.uk/report.aspx?compid=47528


----------

